# Why do people still act like we make minimum wage?



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I could make 300 dollars a day on average if I really wanted. I dont understand all this nonsesne I hear.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Most of the passengers think that U/l
Drivers make north of $300-400 everyday.
I tell them maybe 10-15% make that Or you drive in San Fran /NY.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I think I should start taking this job more seriously and driving much more. Get rich then dive deep into the entire community.


----------



## engapol (Sep 18, 2018)

Yea it's a widely held myth unfortunately, people always make fun of drivers for making 'less than minimum wage'. I can clear the equivalent of $600 after expenses in just one weekend in summer as a side gig, and that's without even trying hard.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Reynob Moore said:


> I could make 300 dollars a day on average if I really wanted. I dont understand all this nonsesne I hear.


So what's the minimum wage...

Where you drive...$10/hr...???

And you could....???

Prove it...!

Picture proof requested...8>)

Rakos


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Lol when people don’t know the difference between gross and net.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Reynob Moore said:


> I think I should start taking this job more seriously and driving much more. Get rich then dive balls deep into the entire community.


I got it...he's Bay area...highest rates...8>O


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

But can he afford to live there or is he another driver sleeping at the highway rest stop


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I live here, yes. Quite comfortably.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cool, cool.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

LOL sure buddy. In the bay area $300 is nothing.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Reynob Moore said:


> I could make 300 dollars a day on average if I really wanted. I dont understand all this nonsesne I hear.


You should come to Houston and show us how it's done.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Rakos said:


> So what's the minimum wage...
> 
> Where you drive...$10/hr...???
> 
> ...


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> I could make 300 dollars a day on average if I really wanted. I dont understand all this nonsesne I hear.


Move somewhere like Orlando where you get less than $.60/mile or maybe a small market where you average one or two pings per hour and all trips are short, then tell us how much you can make.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL sure buddy. In the bay area $300 is nothing.


It isn't sadly.

I had someone who was worried because they took a temp position (for an executive position in interim while the company looks for a replacement. That person asked if they would be qualified and were shot down but in the meantime the company was okay paying him $375k a year not including benefits and stock options, retirement contributions, etc...) that was going to end soon and they knew they wouldn't get as high paying...max is maybe $250k.

I make more than the hypothetical but obv way less than $250k a year so I still consider myself lower class/poor. Cost of living here... smh.

Until I move out...maybe to Boise Idaho.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

AllGold said:


> Move somewhere like Orlando where you get less than $.60/mile or maybe a small market where you average one or two pings per hour and all trips are short, then tell us how much you can make.


Are you me? The answer is less than $9 in WilkesBarre



sellkatsell44 said:


> It isn't sadly.
> 
> I had someone who was worried because they took a temp position (for an executive position in interim while the company looks for a replacement. That person asked if they would be qualified and were shot down but in the meantime the company was okay paying him $375k a year not including benefits and stock options, retirement contributions, etc...) that was going to end soon and they knew they wouldn't get as high paying...max is maybe $250k.
> 
> ...


$300 DOLLARS. Not $300,000.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Good one OP....nice click bait thread.

I thought we were gonna start making up to minimum wage with our fares now. Back to my $5 per hour....


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Good one OP....nice click bait thread.
> 
> I thought we were gonna start making up to minimum wage with our fares now. Back to my $5 per hour....


$5/hour? Uber gave you a raise for all those badges?


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Most Uber drivers make somewhere around minimum wage after expenses. Anything significantly higher is unusual. It is a poor paying job, period.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

He makes enough to take up trolling in his spare time .


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> I could make 300 dollars a day on average if I really wanted. I dont understand all this nonsesne I hear.


Asking that is like me asking why people in the Bay area whine about the cost of housing, because I can easily find an apartment for less than $1k /mo in Ocala, FL. SMH


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I thought all drivers in the Bay Area make $300+ per day.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

mbd said:


> Most of the passengers think that U/l
> Drivers make north of $300-400 everyday.
> I tell them maybe 10-15% make that Or you drive in San Fran /NY.


The OP does drive the bay area. Even at $300/day, 6 days/week that ****er is poor, living on razor margins.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> Are you me? The answer is less than $9 in WilkesBarre
> 
> $300 DOLLARS. Not $300,000.


I am aware.

That's day vs year.

And for better comparison it's 78k vs 375k.

And yes, that's how sad it is in the Bay Area.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I am aware.
> 
> That's day vs year.
> 
> ...


So if I move there, can I crash at your pad for few weeks? 

It's not like you use ur bed 24/7.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Minimum wage? When did we get a raise!?! Lol


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> I could make 300 dollars a day on average if I really wanted. I dont understand all this nonsesne I hear.


impossible in dallas

uber pays 60 cents per mile. if you drove every minute which is impossible you would only make $36/hour less $20 for miles and gas equals $16/hour. you don't get paid to pick up riders or down time so cut the number in half. lucky to take home minimum wage. some nights only make $20.

what other job in america pays less than minium wage and requires you to provide $30000 piece of equipment?

uber lost $5 billion last year whiel owners got rich

run away as fast as you can.

walmart pays $12/hour plus benefits which is 5x what uber pays



AllGold said:


> Move somewhere like Orlando where you get less than $.60/mile or maybe a small market where you average one or two pings per hour and all trips are short, then tell us how much you can make.


if like being a slave uber is place for you



1.5xorbust said:


> I thought all drivers in the Bay Area make $300+ per day.


they pay high there so drivers do not protest outside their offices



wontgetfooledagain said:


> Most Uber drivers make somewhere around minimum wage after expenses. Anything significantly higher is unusual. It is a poor paying job, period.


uber drivers in dallas make far less than minimum wage
wait 45 minutes at the airport for a $8 fare
drive 15 minutes to get back in line = $5 hour less expenses

should be illegal

i fired uber after they refused to pay for rental car and lost wages due to accident caused by a rider

i am not a slave


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber Dog said:


> impossible in dallas
> 
> uber pays 60 cents per mile. if you drove every minute which is impossible you would only make $36/hour less $20 for miles and gas equals $16/hour. you don't get paid to pick up riders or down time so cut the number in half. lucky to take home minimum wage. some nights only make $20.
> 
> ...


Clearly you are not doing this right.

Uber is a lead generating service. They stand between the folks that want a ride and independent business people like you that will drive them for money.

If you think driving is what we do for a living than you will never be successful at this Uber thing. Uber provides us with leads. Our job is to figure out which of those leads use the service on a regular basis and then convert them into our regular customers

This guy is my inspiration. Watch his videos (this one in particular) and learn.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

^ I love this guy, Don, in the video, what a sweet dude. He's working the DF smartly. And I didn't know it was possible, when dropping off to an airport, to be able to skip the queue. Looking back, I guess it's happened to me a couple of times, in PS and at JWA.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

To Mega Therion said:


> ^ I love this guy, Don, in the video, what a sweet dude. He's working the DF smartly. And I didn't know it was possible, when dropping off to an airport, to be able to skip the queue. Looking back, I guess it's happened to me a couple of times, in PS and at JWA.


Rematch isn't a thing at all airports. It's not here in Ft Myers


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Uber and Lyft no longer do drop off skips in Houston. Used to be my bread and butter catching FBO or terminal rides from hotels down the road from the airport.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I could make 300 dollars a day on average if I really wanted. I dont understand all this nonsesne I hear.


You bring yourself to Baltimore, show me how it's done.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I can make 300 also......sometimes. BUT that doesn't tell the entire story. Last night was the best night in months. College kids were back in town and I had a steady surge for hours. Gross revenue was $342. Expenses were $129 for a net of $213. I worked 11 hours that's about $19 an hour before taxes. So last night, on the best possible conditions I did $8 an hour more than minimum wage and $7 an hour more than starting pay at the local McDonald's. But I have self employment taxes to pay that a McDonald's employee doesn't.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber Dog said:


> impossible in dallas
> 
> uber pays 60 cents per mile. if you drove every minute which is impossible you would only make $36/hour less $20 for miles and gas equals $16/hour. you don't get paid to pick up riders or down time so cut the number in half. lucky to take home minimum wage. some nights only make $20.
> 
> ...


This slave made almost $750 yesterday in 12 hours. Not all of us can be winners.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I could make 300 dollars a day on average if I really wanted. I dont understand all this nonsesne I hear.


When I quit I had 3 $15 days. When I did my taxes I had a loss of $300 before other deductions such as phone etc.
I made zero dollars an hour and people in many other parts of the country are making zero dollars an hour and borrowing from their car value to work for free. Minimum wage is $8.25 where I am and I made zero, and that's the hours I worked, not counting all the hours online waiting for rides.



steveK2016 said:


> This slave made almost $750 yesterday in 12 hours. Not all of us can be winners.


No you did not make that. Revenue is not money made.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> When I quit I had 3 $15 days. When I did my taxes I had a loss of $300 before other deductions such as phone etc.
> I made zero dollars an hour and people in many other parts of the country are making zero dollars an hour and borrowing from their car value to work for free. Minimum wage is $8.25 where I am and I made zero, and that's the hours I worked, not counting all the hours online waiting for rides.
> 
> No you did not make that. Revenue is not money made.


Feel free to take 2 tanks of gas out of that. If you want, take my entire car payment for the month from just last nights earning. Now what? Depreciation? The Hyundai will go well beyond 200k miles. I ain't worried about depreciation.

Revenue literally means what youve made. Its a gross number, no matter the math you want to do for the $750 last night, you ain't gonna be able to convince yourself that i only made minimum wage net.

Winners win, losers lose.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Most Uber drivers make somewhere around minimum wage after expenses. Anything significantly higher is unusual. It is a poor paying job, period.


If that were true 96% of drivers would not quit in a year.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Is net minimum wage good or bad?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Is net minimum wage good or bad?


For an Uber driver it's great.

A lot of drivers don't know math and expenses or how to multiply the miles driven that day by 54.5 miles to see how much they made according to the IRS. They don't know they have to set aside 15.3 percent for SECA taxes and also pay income taxes if they earn more than the standard deduction



oldfart said:


> Clearly you are not doing this right.
> 
> Uber is a lead generating service. They stand between the folks that want a ride and independent business people like you that will drive them for money.
> 
> ...


I didn't know things were so bad in Trump's administration that the head of HUD had to drive for Uber.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> For an Uber driver it's great.
> 
> A lot of drivers don't know math and expenses or how to multiply the miles driven that day by 54.5 miles to see how much they made according to the IRS. They don't know they have to set aside 15.3 percent for SECA taxes and also pay income taxes if they earn more than the standard deduction


The irs numbers is a high rounded out number that can be applied to any vehicle in operation short of a Ferrari or other exotic vehicles. Not all vehicles incure the same costs to operate, nor have the same depreciation rate. Hyundais have been rated one of the lowest costs of ownership in America and is rated the best brand for lowest costs of ownership for by KBB.. Now for those driving BMWs, or other high costs of ownership, they may need every penny of those deductions.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The irs numbers is a high rounded out number that can be applied to any vehicle in operation short of a Ferrari or other exotic vehicles. Not all vehicles incure the same costs to operate, nor have the same depreciation rate. Hyundais have been rated one of the lowest costs of ownership in America and is rated the best brand for lowest costs of ownership for by KBB.. Now for those driving BMWs, or other high costs of ownership, they may need every penny of those deductions.


Incorrect. The IRS deduction is an average.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Keep in mind also that if you think you earn minimum wage you earn (no matter what you earn over $400 total a year) the number 84.7% of that amount because you have to pay 15.3% in SECA (self employment FICA) tax, that's regardless of any income tax you owe which may be extra.



AllGold said:


> Incorrect. The IRS deduction is an average.


and if gas goes up over $4 a gallon again the deduction stays the same for the year, you just make less.



steveK2016 said:


> Feel free to take 2 tanks of gas out of that. If you want, take my entire car payment for the month from just last nights earning. Now what? Depreciation? The Hyundai will go well beyond 200k miles. I ain't worried about depreciation.
> 
> losers lose.


Take out all your car repair expenses that you need to get to 200K too.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Keep in mind also that if you think you earn minimum wage you earn (no matter what you earn over $400 total a year) the number 84.7% of that amount because you have to pay 15.3% in SECA (self employment FICA) tax, that's regardless of any income tax you owe which may be extra.
> 
> and if gas goes up over $4 a gallon again the deduction stays the same for the year, you just make less.
> 
> Take out all your car repair expenses that you need to get to 200K too.


I'll be making far more than $750 as I make it to 200k. Also, Hyundai. They have so much faith in their reliability, they offer 10 year 100k mile warranties on their used vehicles that may already have high miles already . Lowest cost to own.

Your inability to succeed doesn't mean it's impossible for others to.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I'll be making far more than $750 as I make it to 200k. Also, Hyundai. Lowest cost to own.
> 
> Your inability to succeed doesn't mean it's impossible for others to.


I'm glad you think you are getting rich driving for Uber.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> I'm glad you think you are getting rich driving for Uber.


Never said i was getting rich, I'm just not staying poor...



AllGold said:


> Incorrect. The IRS deduction is an average.


Either way, I invested in a vehicle known for long term reliability and will not go near the average cost to own of the average vehicle in America.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Hyundai.


Cool. I didn't know Hyundai uses magic tires, brakes, shocks and struts, windshield wiper blades, oil and other fluids that don't have to be replaced as well as all other components that never wear out. Apparently, Hyundais even wash themselves, too.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AllGold said:


> Cool. I didn't know Hyundai uses magic tires, brakes, shocks and struts, windshield wiper blades, oil and other fluids that don't have to be replaced as well as all other components that never wear out. Apparently, Hyundais even wash themselves, too.


Magic cheap parts with cheap labor. Lowest cost to own Brand in America.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Heck...Hyundais even have restrooms and they also have a robotic kitchen that makes healthy nutritious meals. They even pay their own car note each month. Winner winner freakin chicken dinner!!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Magic cheap parts with cheap labor. Lowest cost to own Brand in America.


I didn't know you could pay minimum wage to fix them, every repair shop I've ever been charges $60 or more an hour, dealers much more.

and enjoy your lucrative career as an ant until you are deactivated for a false or real report and if you make it back in the second report will get you fired.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Clearly you are not doing this right.
> 
> Uber is a lead generating service. They stand between the folks that want a ride and independent business people like you that will drive them for money.
> 
> ...


His story leaves out a TON of details... like what market, how many hours, what expenses. If he really had CLIENTS then why doesn't he shift them OFF Uber and get 100% of the fare???

Every time I read about some 'I make $1000+ a week' I have to ask why do 96% of the drivers quit in the first year????


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> I didn't know you could pay minimum wage to fix them, every repair shop I've ever been charges $60 or more an hour, dealers much more.


When did I say minimum wage?

Repair implies broken, I trust Hyundai to not break down often, as their reputation holds.

I have bumper to bumper warranty for 10y 100k and wont be driving Uber for the rest of my life. Y'all just love being miserable. Good luck to ya!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I think he means BUMPER? And all this time we were sitting here thinking Uber driving was his ultimate goal in life. Silly us.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> I think he means BUMPER? And all this time we were sitting here thinking Uber driving was his ultimate goal in life. Silly us.


 Glad you got that notion out of your head.


----------



## uberguyoc (Aug 2, 2018)

I drove for 10 hrs on Thursday night and averaged $14/hr after I minused out gas. Drove 5hrs last night and made about identical, $14/hr. The new Surge pricing sucks ass.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> His story leaves out a TON of details... like what market, how many hours, what expenses. If he really had CLIENTS then why doesn't he shift them OFF Uber and get 100% of the fare???
> 
> Every time I read about some 'I make $1000+ a week' I have to ask why do 96% of the drivers quit in the first year????


I started watching that and yeah that's what he says he does private rides and says it takes 30 minutes to get an Uber where he is which I doubt. He does private rides every day and instead of waiting for a ping he waits to drive people to work every day.

When I drove I spoke to a driver who did the same thing, he told me he would give out his cards to try to do rides on the side and said he had to drive someone to the airport the next morning and get up at 4AM and then he would arrange for their pickup from the airport too, which is great as long as he has commercial drivers insurance which I didn't' even think to ask him at the time.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> His story leaves out a TON of details... like what market, how many hours, what expenses. If he really had CLIENTS then why doesn't he shift them OFF Uber and get 100% of the fare???
> 
> Every time I read about some 'I make $1000+ a week' I have to ask why do 96% of the drivers quit in the first year????


if you watched more of his videos you would know his market..

most of us are concerned about the risk going off app without commercial insurance. I suspect he is too but maybe not.. I know a lot of guys working off the app but they wont admit to it here

and it doesn't matter how much he makes. What he has presented in the video is a good idea. But as my father used to say, "Ideas are a dime a dozen; its execution that counts" He also used to say... "Dont tell me whats wrong with my plan. Unless you have something better just go do it".

So, Im not interested in the 96% that fail Im interested in what the 4% that doing to make this thing work,,, I want to learn from them. Im looking for clients



Lee239 said:


> I started watching that and yeah that's what he says he does private rides and says it takes 30 minutes to get an Uber where he is which I doubt. He does private rides every day and instead of waiting for a ping he waits to drive people to work every day.
> 
> When I drove I spoke to a driver who did the same thing, he told me he would give out his cards to try to do rides on the side and said he had to drive someone to the airport the next morning and get up at 4AM and then he would arrange for their pickup from the airport too, which is great as long as he has commercial drivers insurance which I didn't' even think to ask him at the time.


Its hard to do the pick up at the airport on the app. what Ive been doing is to pick up at the airport and then try for the ride back when their business or vacation is over (on the app) Its working well enough that Im getting a quote for commercial insurance and assuming the insurance is affordable, I have the applications for the county "car for hire" permit and the airport permit ready to go

I did an xl ride from the airport today that paid me $65 and arranged to pick the guy up next week These rides off app would be over $90 each way Do one of these return trips each week and the insurance is paid for..


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Most Uber drivers make somewhere around minimum wage after expenses. Anything significantly higher is unusual. It is a poor paying job, period.


I think this is true for full time drivers but for part time drivers I think they can make more per hour by not driving except during the best times.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> They have so much faith in their reliability, they offer 10 year 100k mile warranties on their used vehicles that may already have high miles already . Lowest cost to own.


They offer the remainder of the 10 year 100k warranty on CPO cars. So if you buy a used car with 70k miles you only have 30k more miles on the POWERTRAIN warranty.



steveK2016 said:


> I have bumper to bumper warranty for 10y 100k


You would be the only one in the world that has the 100k bumper to bumper warranty on a Hyundai. Unless you paid an extra $5k when you bought it new. Also extended warranties are horrible, they try to deny all coverage, & have high deductibles. Please show us a website where they advise these special deals. You cant provide sources because you are full of it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> They offer the remainder of the 10 year 100k warranty on CPO cars. So if you buy a used car with 70k miles you only have 30k more miles on the POWERTRAIN warranty.
> 
> You would be the only one in the world that has the 100k bumper to bumper warranty on a Hyundai. Unless you paid an extra $5k when you bought it new. Also extended warranties are horrible, they try to deny all coverage, & have high deductibles. Please show us a website where they advise these special deals. You cant provide sources because you are full of it.


I did pay extra for it bought new, but no where near $5k.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> For an Uber driver it's great.
> 
> A lot of drivers don't know math and expenses or how to multiply the miles driven that day by 54.5 miles to see how much they made according to the IRS. They don't know they have to set aside 15.3 percent for SECA taxes and also pay income taxes if they earn more than the standard deduction
> 
> I didn't know things were so bad in Trump's administration that the head of HUD had to drive for Uber.


I dont know what you mean by the HUD comment

and I dont know a single driver that drives a car that actually costs 54.5 cents a mile This is an IRS figure used once a year at tax time

I once knew a real estate investor that kept 3 sets of books, One to show prospective buyers and the banks when he applied for loans(very profitable), one to show his ex wife (somewhat profitable) and one for the IRS (showed a loss)

My taxes will look something like this
$42000 gross income - (77000 miles x ,545) =0

but using actual expenses, cash flow will look like this 42000 - 12000 gas and oil and brakes = $30000


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

oldfart said:


> but using actual expenses, cash flow will look like this 42000 - 12000 gas and oil and brakes = $30000


Your only expenses are gas, oil, and brakes?

What about Tires, spark plugs, rotors, timing belt, water pump, coolant, thermostat, serpentine belt, coils, injectors, fuel pump, car wash, ride sharing insurance, cell phone, depreciation...........

The list goes on.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I dont know what you mean by the HUD comment
> 
> and I dont know a single driver that drives a car that actually costs 54.5 cents a mile This is an IRS figure used once a year at tax time
> 
> ...


it was a joke because the guy looks like Ben Carson.
Are these actual miles driven or miles you fudge? 
Because uber keeps track of your miles too, while mine was off a bit it was close to miles and dead miles and I kept a notebook with my daily miles driven for Uber too.



Bbonez said:


> Your only expenses are gas, oil, and brakes?
> 
> What about Tires, spark plugs, rotors, timing belt, water pump, coolant, thermostat, serpentine belt, coils, injectors, fuel pump, car wash, ride sharing insurance, cell phone, depreciation...........
> 
> The list goes on.


People think that since they have a cheap car repairs don't matter or they are making more than the 54.5 deduction and they may. but they don't factor in future repairs. Sure maybe your cost is 35 cents a mile but your alternator goes and costs you $500 and 3 months later you have a brake line leak or need calipers replaced for $500 for the entire brake job and that eats up into what you thought was your profit which is now an expense that will eat up that and maybe part of next weeks profits.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> This slave made almost $750 yesterday in 12 hours. Not all of us can be winners.


You made $62 per hour driving in Dallas doing XL?

Prove it.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Driving private clients and keeping the entire fare is the only way to make good money with Uber. Just don’t get caught.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> I could make 300 dollars a day on average if I really wanted. I dont understand all this nonsesne I hear.


Most markets pay substantially less than the top markets, your in a top market.

Top markets also have a higher passenger count per hour.

So half as many passengers being in a smaller city, that $300 becomes $150

Now cut the rates in half, that $150 becomes $75

Now make it a much more spread out city, and the mileage driven to make the same money increases substantially.

$300 in 200 miles turns into $75 in 250 miles.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP is poor...

https://thehill.com/policy/finance/...nsidered-low-income-in-san-francisco-bay-area

*Households earning $117K now considered 'low income' in San Francisco Bay Area*


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Your only expenses are gas, oil, and brakes?
> 
> What about Tires, spark plugs, rotors, timing belt, water pump, coolant, thermostat, serpentine belt, coils, injectors, fuel pump, car wash, ride sharing insurance, cell phone, depreciation...........
> 
> The list goes on.


Yes, my only expenses this year HAVE BEEN gas oil and brakes and I don't anticipate any of those other things in the next three months

I understand that I WILL NEED those other things sooner or later but anticipated expenses are not expenses until the money is spent

I do maintain a reserve account for those things and for possible repairs and ultimately replacement of the car, but, and I'll say it again, an antipated expense is not an expense until the money is spent

I started this Uber thing a year ago with a car and a $40000 savings account I decided on $40000 because I wanted 6 months of living expenses and enough to replace the car if need be. If not for Uber the $40k would be gone to living expenses and I would be selling the car (for another couple of months of living expenses )

I've been driving Uber for 9 months now and I still have the car and I still have the $40k. And I've been spending $3000- $4000 a month. So life is good

I do have an advantage over many here, (o have some money) I know I am slowly but surely driving my car into the ground, but i don't care. I don't have to care. I have the money set aside to replace it and drive that car into the ground too and then if I'm still alive (I'll be 72 in 2 weeks) I will have enough to buy another car and drive it into the ground.

Thank you for your concern but I have a 10 year plan and the money to finance it. Life is good

Conventional business advice is, that when starting a new business, have enough money in reserve to handle 6 months of business expenses and living expenses. That would be my advise to other full time Uber drivers. If you don't have a reserve account, start one

So back to your comment about business expenses.

It isn't an expense until the money is spent and money set aside in a reserve account is not money spent



Lee239 said:


> it was a joke because the guy looks like Ben Carson.
> Are these actual miles driven or miles you fudge?
> Because uber keeps track of your miles too, while mine was off a bit it was close to miles and dead miles and I kept a notebook with my daily miles driven for Uber too.
> 
> People think that since they have a cheap car repairs don't matter or they are making more than the 54.5 deduction and they may. but they don't factor in future repairs. Sure maybe your cost is 35 cents a mile but your alternator goes and costs you $500 and 3 months later you have a brake line leak or need calipers replaced for $500 for the entire brake job and that eats up into what you thought was your profit which is now an expense that will eat up that and maybe part of next weeks profits.


I'm driving at the rate of 6000 miles a month. So that number will be pretty close to actual mileage. I don't know for sure but I think Uber just keeps track of the miles with a passenger in the car. I'm tracking total miles while on the apps (Uber and Lyft) And will use the total miles figure on my tax return

My point here is that I believe using the standard mileage deduction and adding to it, my other business expenses (advertising, home office, office supplies, phone and phone service etc) I will be able to report very close to $0 on my schedule C If not $0 it will be low enough that the self employment tax of 15% will be quite low

Regarding future expenses... absolutely these need to be considered and we all need a plan to deal with them, but your needs and your plan will be different than mine and everyone else's.

And I know you must be tired of me saying it but; anticipated expenses are not expenses (yet)



UberLaLa said:


> OP is poor...
> 
> https://thehill.com/policy/finance/...nsidered-low-income-in-san-francisco-bay-area
> 
> *Households earning $117K now considered 'low income' in San Francisco Bay Area*


 So are we all. Any least we act like it



TomH said:


> Driving private clients and keeping the entire fare is the only way to make good money with Uber. Just don't get caught.


Tempting

if we agree that Uber is taking 33.33% of the fare, keeping the whole thing means a 50% increase in pay. That $65 I got paid for a ride yesterday would be closer to $100

So

Buy the commercial insurance and get your local permits and getting caught will not be an issue



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Most markets pay substantially less than the top markets, your in a top market.
> 
> Top markets also have a higher passenger count per hour.
> 
> ...


But the average ride will be longer


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I live here, yes. Quite comfortably.


Whoopty-whatever-who cares


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Yes, my only expenses this year HAVE BEEN gas oil and brakes and I don't anticipate any of those other things in the next three months


Have you washed your car or do you plan on doing so in 2018? Do you have rideshare endorsement on your insurance? I have taken in to consideration you drive 6k miles a month, you post on other threads about buying tires, and your age. It is my diagnosis that you are losing your memory. They say the mind is the first thing to go.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Have you washed your car or do you plan on doing so in 2018? Do you have rideshare endorsement on your insurance? I have taken in to consideration you drive 6k miles a month, you post on other threads about buying tires, and your age. It is my diagnosis that you are losing your memory. They say the mind is the first thing to go.


 I bought a 10 pack of car washes last December and still have several left. Generally I wipe the car down with water daily and vacuumed the carpets on as as needed basis and get the "professional car wash on a once a month basis

I do not have the rideshare endorcement I understand the risk and am taking steps to address it. I expect to have commercial insurance in January

tires ought to last until the first of the year. ( I'm not down to the wear bars yet. Besides tires I have a number of maintenance items scheduled for either the last week in dec if I need them for tax purposes or after the first if I don't in either case I haven't spent money on additional insurance or tires or in fact any maintenance (except oil and brakes) so far in 2018

Our differences don't have anything to do with maintenance items I may have forgotten or my age. You are saying that a a portion of a future scheduled maintenance item can be "expensed" today. I say It can't.

But to be clear I know that the expenses will happen sooner or later and unless I'm really lucky there will be some unanticipated repairs. The prudent thing to do is to plan for these things. And I am and I suggest that we all have a properly funded reserve account

My car has 125000 miles on it now so I expect to cross 200000 late next year. I hope not to have do do anything more than routine maintenance next year (the serpentine belt and replacing all fluids is on tap for January and tires)
So January is when I'll have gross income of (I hope 5 thousand and expenses of 2 or 3 thousand) I have the money now but will spend it in 2019. I'm saying those will be 2019 expenses. You seem to be saying they are 2018 expenses

I'm not as sharp as I once was but I'm betting I'm still sharper than most folks of any age. My joints on the other hand are shot which is why I'm doing this instead of some other job


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> . It is my diagnosis that you are losing your memory. They say the mind is the first thing to go.


That is beyond rude and uncalled for and unless you are a geriatric physician you should keep your diagnosis to yourself, and if you are one you should not diagnose people from posts on message boards.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You made $62 per hour driving in Dallas doing XL?
> 
> Prove it.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/you-win-some-you-lose-some.286058

$650 right there. Made another $100 around the city before calling it early.

Would have been closer to $70 an hour if i just drove straight home as the last 3 hours in downtown werent quiet as high per hour so it brought my average down, but I had plenty of energy and though "what the neck, lets make another hundo"


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> That is beyond rude and uncalled for and unless you are a geriatric physician you should keep your diagnosis to yourself, and if you are one you should not diagnose people from posts on message boards.


Ok snowflake, in typical snowflake fashion you were more offended than the so called victim. I've been reading oldfart long enough, I assume with his choice of name he can handle a joke.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/you-win-some-you-lose-some.286058
> 
> $650 right there. Made another $100 around the city before calling it early.
> 
> Would have been closer to $70 an hour if i just drove straight home as the last 3 hours in downtown werent quiet as high per hour so it brought my average down, but I had plenty of energy and though "what the neck, lets make another hundo"


Some people win Powerball. So what?

You got a unicorn ride payout from a market OUTSIDE Dallas whose rates are DOUBLE those in Dallas.

The fact remains Dallas rates are garbage, including XL.

You had to "leave" the Dallas market to get the $62 per hour.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Some people win Powerball. So what?
> 
> You got a unicorn ride payout from a market OUTSIDE Dallas whose rates are DOUBLE those in Dallas.
> 
> ...


I still make $35 an hour reasonably well within the metroplex. I never claimed to make $750 every day. Made $350 the night before on 8 hours all within the Metroplex. Still not minimum wage as the thread implies.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I still make $35 an hour reasonably well within the metroplex. I never claimed to make $750 every day.


The bottom line is you used the $750 as an attempt to blunt criticism of fuber paying garbage rates.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> The bottom line is you used the $750 as an attempt to blunt criticism of fuber paying garbage rates.


Well those are real uber rates from my last day doing Uber, 12 hours after the earnings. Didnt have to dig into 2016 to try to show good earnings. Even if they never made the mistake of request in Abilene, it was still $50 an hour thanks to negotiating for fuel cost.

UBER aint the best in every market, and it may be crap in yours, but ive always seemed to find a way to earn in two different markets, on two different platforms.

Sometimes You have to start wondering if its the individual rather than Uber in general. Minimum effort results in minimum gains. I found ways to earn above what those around me have. If you cant figure out how, its no sweat off my back.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Ok snowflake, in typical snowflake fashion you were more offended than the so called victim. I've been reading oldfart long enough, I assume with his choice of name he can handle a joke.


I'wasn't sure it was a joke but thats the way I chose to hear it

The thing is that when folks resort to name calling, insults or jokes it usually means I've won the argument


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I'wasn't sure it was a joke but thats the way I chose to hear it
> 
> The thing is that when folks resort to name calling, insults or jokes it usually means I've won the argument


This guy gets it


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Well those are real uber rates from my last day doing Uber, 12 hours after the earnings. Didnt have to dig into 2016 to try to show good earnings. Even if they never made the mistake of request in Abilene, it was still $50 an hour thanks to negotiating for fuel cost.
> 
> but ive always seemed to find a way to earn in two different markets, on two different platforms.
> 
> Sometimes You have to start wondering if its the individual rather than Uber in general. Minimum effort results in minimum gains. I found ways to earn above what those around me have. If you cant figure out how, its no sweat off my back.





steveK2016 said:


> Well those are real uber rates from my last day doing Uber, 12 hours after the earnings. Didnt have to dig into 2016 to try to show good earnings. Even if they never made the mistake of request in Abilene, it was still $50 an hour thanks to negotiating for fuel cost.
> 
> UBER aint the best in every market, and it may be crap in yours, but ive always seemed to find a way to earn in two different markets, on two different platforms.
> 
> Sometimes You have to start wondering if its the individual rather than Uber in general. Minimum effort results in minimum gains. I found ways to earn above what those around me have. If you cant figure out how, its no sweat off my back.


You didn't make $50 per hour from fuber. The pax gave you a hefty cash payout for fuel OUTSIDE of fuber.

You always found a way to earn in two different markets? Sure you did. You stopped driving.

You used to drive Select, and because the Select market dried up and the X rates were garbage, by your own admission you stopped driving.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You didn't make $50 per hour from fuber. The pax gave you a hefty cash payout for fuel OUTSIDE of fuber.
> 
> You always found a way to earn in two different markets? Sure you did. You stopped driving.
> 
> You used to drive Select, and because the Select market dried up and the X rates were garbage, by your own admission you stopped driving.


cash tips, tips on the app, pennies I find on the ground, and gas paid for by a rider are all part of my gross income


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Yes, my only expenses this year HAVE BEEN gas oil and brakes and I don't anticipate any of those other things in the next three months
> 
> I understand that I WILL NEED those other things sooner or later but anticipated expenses are not expenses until the money is spent
> 
> ...


So your advice is start out with money so that if you end up needing money for a new car, you'll be able to buy one?

Which means you don't make enough to replace it, you have to ALREADY have the money to replace it--which means, how much are you actually making exactly???


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So your advice is start out with money so that if you end up needing money for a new car, you'll be able to buy one?
> 
> Which means you don't make enough to replace it, you have to ALREADY have the money to replace it--which means, how much are you actually making exactly???


Exactly if you are continuously buying cars for Uber to use and maintain how much are you actually making? It's like using a car as a loan against yourself.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> UBER aint the best in every market, and it may be crap in yours, but ive always seemed to find a way to earn in two different markets, on two different platforms.
> 
> Sometimes You have to start wondering if its the individual rather than Uber in general. Minimum effort results in minimum gains. I found ways to earn above what those around me have. If you cant figure out how, its no sweat off my back.


You can't judge everyone based on where you are/were. Atlanta and Dallas markets are not the best but neither are even close to being among the worst.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I haven't bothered to read every comment on here so maybe I'm repeating something that's already been said. The idea that one can make north of $300 in a regular shift depends on TWO things. The market AND whether you drive X, XL, PREMIUM or all three. The only drivers I know that make decent money have XL/Premium vehicles and they do it full time, especially weekends. Also luck plays a big part. You can be dicking around all day making 3-5 dollars a ride and then hit a biggie. Surge plays a huge part also. Some markets Surge is non existent meaning EVERY ride is base. NOT good. Other markets have Surge that although may not be spectacular, a driver can still catch a 2.0 or better. THOSE rides are massively important to a successful day.


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 2, 2018)

Even driving at 12hrs/day where I live (Lancaster PA), making >$300/day is highly unlikely. I feel sorry for drivers here that do it for a living. $20/hr is pretty much the high end income. Thats before gas, insurance and depreciation is factored in.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Exactly if you are continuously buying cars for Uber to use and maintain how much are you actually making? * It's like using a car as a loan against yourself.*


You say "*It's like using a car as a loan against yourself*." , I would call it a gift or an investment but sure, you could call it a loan

When I started doing uber I was I was drawing down my savings at the rate of $3500 a month and I was considering selling my car to give me another 6 months or so And the question I asked myself is how long can I continue doing this before I have to move into my daughters garage and sponge off her and her family. (the answer was about 10 years.

so I moved $40000 of savings to a separate "uber business" account and instead of selling the car, I devoted it to my "uber business" I consider this an investment in a business but lets look at it as a loan, as you suggest .

So regarding the "loan" How do I pay that loan back?...(or do I have to?). I could choose to repay the loan of $40000 and a $25000 car with money, or with money and a $10,000 car, or a $6,000 car, or I could chose to go out of business and forgive the loan altogether

My plan at this point is buy a used Chevy Suburban for about $40000 car to replace the $26000 car Im driving now. and slowly move away from uber to a private ride business, but thats a whole 'nother discussion, For now, lets assume that I replace the car with the same sort of car I have

So lets do some math. Im taking (after gas and oil and all scheduled maintenance) $3000 to $4000 each month out of my business. At some point the car will be junk and have to be replaced Im betting I will get three years (1 down 2 to go )doing what Im doing, taking at the rate of about $3500 a month. Thats $3500 x 36 = $126000.and lets further assume I still have the $40,000 cash and I replace the car (repay the loan) with something similar to what I have now and spend $26000 to buy a new(used) car. That reduces my income to $100000 or $33,333 a year that Ive actually made.

Lets make a different assumption. Instead of lasting 3 years, lets say the car craps out at two years and instead of buying a new car I buy a new engine and I now expect the car with that engine to last 2 more years. and lets assume the engine and other work done on the car at that time (suspension etc) costs $12000

Now the math looks like this: 48 months at $3500 = $168000 -$12000(engine etc) - $26000 (repay the loan with a new car) = $130000/4 = $32,500/yr

These are projections made, based on certain assumptions..and we could come to altogether different answers with different assumptions. Like what if I die in the next 3 years. Then the answer is who cares what I made doing uber... The question then is,,,is there enough savings for my wife for the rest of her life,

The reality is that I started this with a savings account and a car. and Ive been taking $3500 per month out.. I still have the savings account (worth a little more than when I started), and I still have the car (worth less, obviously) So you might say, as you say, my income has been supplemented by a loan against the value my car


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 2, 2018)

oldfart said:


> You say "*It's like using a car as a loan against yourself*." , I would call it a gift or an investment but sure, you could call it a loan
> 
> When I started doing uber I was I was drawing down my savings at the rate of $3500 a month and I was considering selling my car to give me another 6 months or so And the question I asked myself is how long can I continue doing this before I have to move into my daughters garage and sponge off her and her family. (the answer was about 10 years.
> 
> ...


This should have been a TL;DR but I did read it anyway. So the point to your story is that you are making more than $3500/month?


----------



## MKE120 (Sep 18, 2018)

I think with the tips and all, I'm at $20/hr range. According to my log, I put in about 3000 miles for the interval that I'm doing this assessment. 90 hours of driving. I'm not an aggressive driver though who goes out there and tries to make the surge and all.

For the time frame I investigated, I put on 3000 miles, that's about $ 900.00 if I say it costs me about 30 cents to operate my car. I have a 2009 Prius, so I think 20 cents a mile for the rest of the expenses after about 10 cents a miles for gas is reasonable. 
I sometimes opt out to drive and drive home for long distances, so out of that 3000 miles, probably 2700 is kind a driving and 300 is me being me.

Per HR w/ Tip $ 21.26
Per HR Net $ 12.30
----------------------------------------

This puts my income to $12,30 per hour. In California Min. wage is about $11.oo. I like uber because:
-I'm not making a living of it, just ca$h. When I want it, when I need it.
-I have a potential to make whole a lot more in an hour unlike working in a uniform in a min wage shop. 
-I really like driving, talking to people etc... so to me, it's more like grounding my stress for my real work, and I get paid .


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

I don't think people need to worry about an hourly income . You are not paid by the hour . 

Maybe spend less time figuring out what your hourly income is and more time figuring out if you can formulate a strategy that makes this work for you . If you can't , find another source of income or something to supplement this income . 

One thing I believe is that you cannot rely on what people here tell you to run your business . Every driver"s set of circumstances are different . Even ones that live very close to each other . There are some " mathematicians " here that will convince you that no rides are profitable . 

Try out a few tips here and there but in the end you need to figure your chit out for yourself .


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Hawk Eye said:


> This should have been a TL;DR but I did read it anyway. So the point to your story is that you are making more than $3500/month?


No the point is that I'm making less. But it's doing what I need it to do which is to delay the date when I have to draw down my "serious" money



OtherUbersdo said:


> I don't think people need to worry about an hourly income . You are not paid by the hour .
> 
> Maybe spend less time figuring out what your hourly income is and more time figuring out if you can formulate a strategy that makes this work for you . If you can't , find another source of income or something to supplement this income .
> 
> ...


There you go.

My reaction when someone goes to dollars per hour is to say. "So what"


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

OtherUbersdo said:


> I don't think people need to worry about an hourly income . You are not paid by the hour .
> 
> .


and thus your time is worthless. Time is money, except for Uber where slaves driving for free is money.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> and thus your time is worthless. Time is money, except for Uber where slaves driving for free is money.


 Im not saying your time is worthless. Im saying that I don't measure my worth with dollars and and I don't count my time, hour by hour. I think in terms of months and years rather than hours and days. For example I don't remember how much money I made between 1970 and 1980. What I remember is the little girl I helped raise.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> and thus your time is worthless. Time is money, except for Uber where slaves driving for free is money.


 It sounds like you need to adjust your strategy . Good luck .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Maybe spend less time figuring out what your hourly income is and more time figuring out if you can formulate a strategy that makes this work for you .


Some places there simply isn't a strategy, in Orlando you can be flooded with calls coming from all around you and still not make Chit because 15 minutes for <$3.oo and 8 miles driven is never going to add up to anything but a waste of time. And thats with accepting a ping from 3 miles 5 minutes away and driving them 5 miles...

Or in other parts of Florida you can go to top neighborhoods and get less than 1 trip per hour, mostly min trips. Now your going to say "if it's les than one trip per hour how is it a top neighborhood?"

Yeah...

Again driver over saturation.

The fact that i can STILL walk into the cab company shop, sign out a taxi ,and make more money with less fares is truly appalling. The sick joke is i don't always have less fares either. I'm consistently in the 15-20 fares per 11 hour shift. Thanks to driver over-saturation, Uber drivers can't always get that many.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I live here, yes. Quite comfortably.


Must be a roomy car you have since you sleep comfortably . Too bad your sleeping on the back seat .


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Clearly you are not doing this right.
> 
> Uber is a lead generating service. They stand between the folks that want a ride and independent business people like you that will drive them for money.
> 
> ...


So, to do this, legally, you need For Hire licensing/plate/stickers dependent on your municipalitie(s) which, in a market like Orlando (a small city surrounded by lots of other municipalities) may mean multiples. 
You need the legally required For Hire insurance which is way more than a ride share rider on your regular insurance. 
You will definitely need to know where you will be and when (does no good to have a line up of customers if you might bee "too far away" when they need you) 
And, after all of that is said and done you still have all the same expenses.

So, yeah, go get yours... We will all hold our breath waiting for your great success.

Oh, and you are buying what some YouTuber is selling as business advice I would like to talk to you about some great potential real estate options... A few bridges and one honking huge copper statue that I have on quick sale pricing.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I understand that I WILL NEED those other things sooner or later but anticipated expenses are not expenses until the money is spent


I think you have a solid and well thought out strategy except for this point. Expenses are expenses when the expense occurred, not when the expense is paid off. As an example, if one works for a week but only gets paid monthly, they don't have that week's income in the bank but they have that week's income in accounts receivable. Even though the cash is not yet in the bank, the income is an asset. As another example, say you paid for a new engine with a credit card. You won't spend cash, yet, but the expense is incurred when pulling the plastic out. The credit card balance is a liability - it is subtracted from the assets. Its a minor point but worth spelling out.

Carry on.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

bsliv said:


> I think you have a solid and well thought out strategy except for this point. Expenses are expenses when the expense occurred, not when the expense is paid off. As an example, if one works for a week but only gets paid monthly, they don't have that week's income in the bank but they have that week's income in accounts receivable. Even though the cash is not yet in the bank, the income is an asset. As another example, say you paid for a new engine with a credit card. You won't spend cash, yet, but the expense is incurred when pulling the plastic out. The credit card balance is a liability - it is subtracted from the assets. Its a minor point but worth spelling out.
> 
> Carry on.


I think we agree,, Credit is not part of my plan.. but even if i do charge something. The expense would be booked when the service is rendered.

A tax strategy I employed in a past business was to buy a years worth of supplies in December and use the tax deduction that year,


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The irs numbers is a high rounded out number that can be applied to any vehicle in operation short of a Ferrari or other exotic vehicles. Not all vehicles incure the same costs to operate, nor have the same depreciation rate. Hyundais have been rated one of the lowest costs of ownership in America and is rated the best brand for lowest costs of ownership for by KBB.. Now for those driving BMWs, or other high costs of ownership, they may need every penny of those deductions.


If you believe the IRS maximum allowed deduction is "high" you probably are. High that is.

That deduction is based on a statistical median number from when gasoline was significantly lower in price, insurance was also lower and the cost of vehicles, adjusted for inflation, was also lower (leading to a lower dollar amount of depreciation).
So, no that isn't a "high" amount. It is, for anyone paying a lease with mileage penalties, or buy here pay here level financing where their payments are greater than 275.00 per month or dealer financing at 13% with 60 month plans (car will have zero value at the end of 4 years if it makes it that far), actually very low.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you believe the IRS maximum allowed deduction is "high" you probably are. High that is.
> 
> That deduction is based on a statistical median number from when gasoline was significantly lower in price, insurance was also lower and the cost of vehicles, adjusted for inflation, was also lower (leading to a lower dollar amount of depreciation).
> So, no that isn't a "high" amount. It is, for anyone paying a lease with mileage penalties, or buy here pay here level financing where their payments are greater than 275.00 per month or dealer financing at 13% with 60 month plans (car will have zero value at the end of 4 years if it makes it that far), actually very low.


I might be high but still know how the IRS derived their numbers. The IRS hires an outside firm to calculate the number. They do it every year. It is for the average new car that costs $32,000, driven 15,000 miles per year for 5 years. If the car costs less than $32k, the cost per mile may be less. If the car costs more than $32k, it may be more than the allowance. If the car is very reliable, it may be less. If the car if very unreliable, it may be more. If its a used car, depreciation will be less. If its a Ferrari, well, you get it.

The IRS includes financing costs, taxes, fees, insurance, maintenance, depreciation, and unexpected repairs. The cost to drive is itemized for newish cars on Edmunds True Cost to Own website.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

bsliv said:


> I might be high but still know how the IRS derived their numbers. The IRS hires an outside firm to calculate the number. They do it every year. It is for the average new car that costs $32,000, driven 15,000 miles per year for 5 years. If the car costs less than $32k, the cost per mile may be less. If the car costs more than $32k, it may be more than the allowance. If the car is very reliable, it may be less. If the car if very unreliable, it may be more. If its a used car, depreciation will be less. If its a Ferrari, well, you get it.
> 
> The IRS includes financing costs, taxes, fees, insurance, maintenance, depreciation, and unexpected repairs. The cost to drive is itemized for newish cars on Edmunds True Cost to Own website.


Funny because the number per mile hasn't changed in a long time if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Funny because the number per mile hasn't changed in a long time if I am remembering correctly.


It changes yearly, sometimes twice per year.
2018 $0.545
2017 $0.535
2016 $0.54
2015 $0.575
2014 $0.56
2013 $0.565
2012 $0.555
2011 Jul-Dec $0.555
2011 Jan-Jun $0.51
2010 $0.50

Put down the bong. It effects memory.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So, to do this, legally, you need For Hire licensing/plate/stickers dependent on your municipalitie(s) which, in a market like Orlando (a small city surrounded by lots of other municipalities) may mean multiples.
> You need the legally required For Hire insurance which is way more than a ride share rider on your regular insurance.
> You will definitely need to know where you will be and when (does no good to have a line up of customers if you might bee "too far away" when they need you)
> And, after all of that is said and done you still have all the same expenses.
> ...


Damn 
you Negative Nellies piss me off . Let anyone post something showing just a little optimism and you shout them down. And god knows why you guys dont believe drivers that post their (high) income , Did you ever consider that maybe they are telling the truth and maybe we could learn something from them

I understand the regulations in Lee County Florida and I have the applications. . There are 5 municipalities in Lee County (Cape Coral, Bonita Springs, Ft Myers, Ft Myers Beach and Sanibel) and all 5 decided not to require their own Taxi and Limo permits but to rather to recognize the Lee County permit. (There is a separate permit needed to pick up at the airport). I have those applications in hand ready to submit as soon as I get the commercial insurance lined up..(the county fees are $35 and the airport fee is $100) Regarding insurance. I have one quote ($4000) and am waiting for a second one hoping to save a little money..

So for under $5000 and my car, Im in business. I will spend some additional money on advertising and I am prepared with enough money in the bank to go a year or two or three, with no income

This is not my first rodeo. Ive done my research, including a little market research, My goals are modest and I understand the risk. And I can afford a total failure, I appreciate constructive criticism and I welcome your input, (its why Im on this forum...To learn.) But telling me it wont work without offering any specifics, or even understanding what Im trying to do, is no help at all

I dont understand your comment, "You will definitely need to know where you will be and when (does no good to have a line up of customers if you might bee "too far away" when they need you)" Thats just meaningless babble. Ill respond by saying I know Im old, but I generally know where i am, when Im there. And this is not a ride hailing service (taxi) or an on demand service (uber lyft) or a scheduled service (shuttle ) but rather a "by appointment" private ride business,

I dont know about "great success" but I do believe that there is a market here for a ride service somewhere between Uber/Lyft and the several Limo companies that do business here, and just a little piece of that market is all I want

Some old guys play golf, some tennis, some play cards, and some just watch TV. Some guys do volunteer work and some work for money I want to work but more than that; I want to work for myself. Why does that bother you (and others) so much?

.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Damn
> you Negative Nellies piss me off . Let anyone post something showing just a little optimism and you shout them down. And god knows why you guys dont believe drivers that post their (high) income , Did you ever consider that maybe they are telling the truth and maybe we could learn something from them
> 
> I understand the regulations in Lee County Florida and I have the applications. . There are 5 municipalities in Lee County (Cape Coral, Bonita Springs, Ft Myers, Ft Myers Beach and Sanibel) and all 5 decided not to require their own Taxi and Limo permits but to rather to recognize the Lee County permit. (There is a separate permit needed to pick up at the airport). I have those applications in hand ready to submit as soon as I get the commercial insurance lined up..(the county fees are $35 and the airport fee is $100) Regarding insurance. I have one quote ($4000) and am waiting for a second one hoping to save a little money..
> ...


Setting up a list of "regulars" is all great and wonderful.

If you cant figure out why knowing where you will be and when is important you certainly should not try doing this without a "dispatch" doing the "logistics" portion of the job.

Take, as the simplest example, what I tell UberX customers that ask if I have business cards.
"Sorry but I never know where I will be on any given day. My next ride might take me to Sarasota."

So, having that "regular" who calls you once and you aren't available ... Yeah, that customer is gone.

Additionally, maybe ask those experienced Taxi drivers why they killed themselves if private transportation (taxis) is such a great way to make it.

And, lastly, I suggest you read the TNC law that went into effect July 1st 2017.

Specifically the definitions section.

Private For Hire vehicles are specifically excluded from being able to be Uber/Lyfts...


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

The per hour pay rate isn't super high but u can work when you want and as much as you want. I worked 8 hours yesterday. Made 300 dollars and felt totally rested after. All without having to deal with an asshole boss or coworkers. And all without having to punch in and out when someone else wanted me too. Most people's work schedules are a mini prison sentence for them. No choice but to report. No choice but to stay. Uber has its perks.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So, to do this, legally, you need For Hire licensing/plate/stickers dependent on your municipalitie(s) which, in a market like Orlando (a small city surrounded by lots of other municipalities) may mean multiples.
> You need the legally required For Hire insurance which is way more than a ride share rider on your regular insurance.
> You will definitely need to know where you will be and when (does no good to have a line up of customers if you might bee "too far away" when they need you)
> And, after all of that is said and done you still have all the same expenses.
> ...


You actually are correct about a lot of stuff.

It's about $500 a year for permits for the Orlando area. Charging taxi rates that would take me about 2-3 work days to cover that a year. Insurance *IS* a whole lot higher. Charging taxi rates it would take me a whole 2-3 days a month to cover my insurance costs. Honestly you would need to work at least 90 hours a month for it to be worth it working permits yourself

However uberX rates in Orlando are barely break even..

When I was an owner/operator taxi driver I was positive in less than a month. That was with paying a grand for a meter, getting permits, decals and insurance. My total expenses were about 45c a mile give or take, even with commercial insurance.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Setting up a list of "regulars" is all great and wonderful.
> 
> If you cant figure out why knowing where you will be and when is important you certainly should not try doing this without a "dispatch" doing the "logistics" portion of the job.
> 
> ...


I just re read the law, specifically the definitions section and I think you misunderstand what it's saying. It says a TNC vehicle or driver is not a car or driver for hire. It dosent say that a car or driver for hire can't also be a tnc car or driver

To put it another way. A tnc driver can't leagally do rides off the app. But at least the way I understand it is that a properly licensed car/driver for hire can do Uber on the side

In any case no one is checking. Guys are picking up private rides at the airport all day long without the proper permits

I don't get your problem with schedule conflicts 
I won't ever say I might be in Sarasota tomorrow. I'll know when I'm goung to be in Sarasota. The conversation will go more like this. I'm sorry I'm booked every Tuesday at that time for the rest of the season. Let me get someone else in my network to handle this Give me an hour and I'll be back to you with your drivers name

I'm my past business I came to a decision point similar to what I'm approaching now, where I had to decide to stay small (more of a hobby shop) or grow. I decided to grow and ultimately sold out for a ton of money. I want to do it again and I'm looking at this car for hire thing. I'm in the middle of my decision making, trying to decide whether to take a little side hustle to a real business or stay small. If I do decide to get serious about this thing It may not work out and I may end up cursing the day I didn't listen to you, but for now I'm all hope and dreams.

By the way I was looking at a yacht charter business before this. But decided the risk was just too great. (Yachts are expensive$) so Instead of buying a new boat I'm selling the one I have.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Damn
> you Negative Nellies piss me off . Let anyone post something showing just a little optimism and you shout them down. And god knows why you guys dont believe drivers that post their (high) income , Did you ever consider that maybe they are telling the truth and maybe we could learn something from them
> 
> I understand the regulations in Lee County Florida and I have the applications. . There are 5 municipalities in Lee County (Cape Coral, Bonita Springs, Ft Myers, Ft Myers Beach and Sanibel) and all 5 decided not to require their own Taxi and Limo permits but to rather to recognize the Lee County permit. (There is a separate permit needed to pick up at the airport). I have those applications in hand ready to submit as soon as I get the commercial insurance lined up..(the county fees are $35 and the airport fee is $100) Regarding insurance. I have one quote ($4000) and am waiting for a second one hoping to save a little money..
> ...


Send some support emails to uber, i've heard some drivers with commercial insurance keep 75% of the booking fee if they have a commercial account with uber.

An extra $1.00 whatever per fare could add up.



oldfart said:


> I just re read the law, specifically the definitions section and I think you misunderstand what it's saying. It says a TNC vehicle or driver is not a car or driver for hire. It dosent say that a car or driver for hire can't also be a tnc car or driver
> .


There's nothing in the law preventing a private hire vehicle from using uber/lyft for obtaining fares.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Send some support emails to uber, i've heard some drivers with commercial insurance keep 75% of the booking fee if they have a commercial account with uber.
> 
> An extra $1.00 whatever per fare could add up.
> 
> There's nothing in the law preventing a private hire vehicle from using uber/lyft for obtaining fares.


Thanks. I havent pinned it down but I was told that with commercial insurance you keep the entire booking fee


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Thanks. I havent pinned it down but I was told that with commercial insurance you keep the entire booking fee


The last person heard who got it said 75% of the booking fee (the former safe ride fee not the 25% of the entire fare fee)


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

got it , thanks


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Well because a lot of us are making that. Sometimes not even that. Today was better than usual for me. $135 gross. Went out at 5:15a came back at 11:30a, went back out at 2pm and just got back. So let's just say 9 hours.

$135 / 9 hours = $15 an hour.

But then add in the gas, the insurance, the car payment, depreciation, etc. And today was a pretty good day with a run to Jacksonville. Usually it isn't quite this "good". There are way too many drivers. If I didn't get the long ride today I probably would have made $75. Actually I probably would have got frustrated and just went home after about $30.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Well because a lot of us are making that. Sometimes not even that. Today was better than usual for me. $135 gross. Went out at 5:15a came back at 11:30a, went back out at 2pm and just got back. So let's just say 9 hours.
> 
> $135 / 9 hours = $15 an hour.
> 
> But then add in the gas, the insurance, the car payment, depreciation, etc. And today was a pretty good day with a run to Jacksonville. Usually it isn't quite this "good". There are way too many drivers. If I didn't get the long ride today I probably would have made $75. Actually I probably would have got frustrated and just went home after about $30.


I'm pretty sure that you'd still have to pay your car note and most of what you're paying for insurance whether you drove for uber or not. And also I don't understand how you factor in time in which you're not driving in between rides. Is that really work? Take out the dead time in which you really aren't working for uber, and you actually made a lot more per hour.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

It's all algorithm. There are lots of driver and fare has to be distributed to everyone who works....few has luck....few don't.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mordred said:


> I'm pretty sure that you'd still have to pay your car note and most of what you're paying for insurance whether you drove for uber or not. And also I don't understand how you factor in time in which you're not driving in between rides. Is that really work? Take out the dead time in which you really aren't working for uber, and you actually made a lot more per hour.


I have a unique situation. Basically until Early November I can give back my vehicle with no further financial penalty nor any penalty to my credit. I'm very lucky to have the opportunity and my brain keeps telling me I should take it.

$300 car payment
$100 full insurance
$200 gas
$100 extra mobile bill / misc repairs

Technically I won't save the full $700 but rather about $650 a month. But close enough. I never really saw it this way until recently but the costs are pretty high. Basically with a car note you have to have full insurance. And the next big expense is gas. That right there is $600 alone. If I'm grossing $3,000+ then it is definitely not an issue but if I am grossing $1,500 a month, then, well.....

I don't WANT to do this full time. Only part time. But as said my earnings per hour are about half what they were when I started in 2016. So it means working twice as long. 



tohellwithu said:


> It's all algorithm. There are lots of driver and fair has to be distributed to everyone who works....few has luck....few don't.


I agree ... especially with Uber. I've complained about it a lot here. There is DEFINITELY funny business going on with who gets what pings and I'm not the only one to see it. One thing I noticed is I will very rarely get a long airport trip. When I have been getting them it has been where the rider misplaced the pin so it didn't look like an airport trip. Click the link in my signature to see where I am going with this if you are curious...

Also I notice after about $100 for the week with Uber I get reduced runs and usually crap runs. Today I got a few $3 and $4 runs and two $6.50 runs. Lyft OTOH gave me a long trip. Lyft doesn't seem to discriminate against me as Uber does for whatever reason. I suspect in my case they discriminate against me for having a compact car and because I am a 2+ year driver (not a noob). My rating is 4.94 so it's not because I have bad ratings.

Uber's funny business has significantly hurt my earnings. Without Lyft I would have quit long ago.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I have a unique situation. Basically until Early November I can give back my vehicle with no further financial penalty nor any penalty to my credit. I'm very lucky to have the opportunity and my brain keeps telling me I should take it.
> 
> $300 car payment
> $100 full insurance
> ...


Some of y'all are way too paranoid. Different weeks see different demand. A good week here is when Dallas Cowboys have a home game, a few concerts and SMU and/or TCU both have home games. Sometimes theres a perfect storm of all away games, or events outside the city which makes the city slow.

Its not Uber trying to screw you over.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I could make 300 dollars a day on average if I really wanted. I dont understand all this nonsesne I hear.


A) You drive in the Bay area

And

B) you probably drive more than a total of 7 hours per day to earn that $300 in a single day.



Bbonez said:


> I can make 300 also......sometimes. BUT that doesn't tell the entire story. Last night was the best night in months. College kids were back in town and I had a steady surge for hours. Gross revenue was $342. Expenses were $129 for a net of $213. I worked 11 hours that's about $19 an hour before taxes. So last night, on the best possible conditions I did $8 an hour more than minimum wage and $7 an hour more than starting pay at the local McDonald's. But I have self employment taxes to pay that a McDonald's employee doesn't.


What expenses are you paying $129 for in one day?

You _might_ be doing something wrong. :shy::grumpy::sour::cyclops:


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Julescase said:


> What expenses are you paying $129 for in one day?


I drove 237 miles that night. $129 is the standard deduction. That includes every expense related to the car from gas to depreciation.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> I drove 237 miles that night. $129 is the standard deduction. That includes every expense related to the car from gas to depreciation.


Thats the standard deduction allowed by the IRS... That does not represent your expenses

If I was asked about my expenses today, Id say I drove 195 miles and grossed $130, and netted $130 (I spent nothing today)

My statement is as misleading as yours.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

oldfart said:


> My statement is as misleading as yours.


I wouldn't say my statement was misleading at all. I stated my gross revenue and a very close estimate of my operating costs for the night. Just because all the money was not spent that night doesn't mean it's not a real expense. I dont know why it is even debated, vehicles cost money to buy and maintain, the more you drive them the higher the operating cost.


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

BECAUSE THE OTHER 99% OF DRIVERS DO. MAYBE YOU GET 2.0 BOOSTS BECAUSE YOU STARTED WITH THEM BEFORE YOUR AREA WAS SATURATED. IT SEEMS UBER DISTRIBUTES $$WEALTH$$ TO THEIR STAR DRIVERS AND ANYONE NEW OR TRYING IS LEFT RUNNING THE LEFTOVER SCRAPS


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> I wouldn't say my statement was misleading at all. I stated my gross revenue and a very close estimate of my operating costs for the night. Just because all the money was not spent that night doesn't mean it's not a real expense. I dont know why it is even debated, vehicles cost money to buy and maintain, the more you drive them the higher the operating cost.


of course cars cost money to maintain and they depreciate. There is no debate about that and you can , and ought to plan for those expenses..

The debate (and this shouldnt be debated either), is whether the IRS standard deduction is the right number to use when we talk about how much money we make. Use it if you like but for most of us it understates our actual spendable income... (The stuff you buy groceries with) The IRS deduction is what we use to "hide" some of our real income from the tax man

the question is, ... Is an anticipated expense an expense?.. I would say no, treat it like one if you like, but its not an expense yet. For example I know Im going to need new tires pretty soon.. and I have money set aside to buy them. but I dont enter the $1000 in my spread sheet until I actually put those new tires on the car. For planning purposes I have a long list of anticipated maintenance to do and I have a schedule to do those things and have a reserve account with enough money to cover everything from monthly oil changes to a new car. but that money in the reserve account and the money I add to it each month is not carried as an expense... I have anticipated my income for next year too, but thats not income yet, either


----------



## LadyJ8A (Oct 11, 2018)

Im just glad its just a rumor


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

$300 a day? Not in Los Angeles driving UBER X, especially not now. I made $100-120 a day 2 years ago Driving Uber X. I'm back I make maybe $40. in the first few hours if it's long distances, then no requests for an hour maybe more. I can go back out later and make maybe $20-30 if I'm lucky, unless I wan't to drive the drunk shuttle hours. My old department manager used to tell me the same story, they had a friend who drives for UBER makes $300 in a day, why work here when you can make that? So I'm sorry I have to call BS when I hear about $300 a day driving for UBER. I haven't met 1 person physically who had this success story. everyone I mean is looking for another job, trying to figure out how to make $300 a day, when there also lucky to make maybe $90 in 8 hours. Remember this is Los Angels 3.976 Million people in 2016 so why am I not making $300 a day even when I leave the app running for 8-10 hours?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Send some support emails to uber, i've heard some drivers with commercial insurance keep 75% of the booking fee if they have a commercial account with uber.
> 
> An extra $1.00 whatever per fare could add up.
> 
> There's nothing in the law preventing a private hire vehicle from using uber/lyft for obtaining fares.


I did what you suggested and contacted support. The answer, at least in my market is no. They won't waive anything because I have my own commercial insurance


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I did what you suggested and contacted support. The answer, at least in my market is no. They won't waive anything because I have my own commercial insurance


How many times did you try?

I'd do it another half a dozen times and see if the answer changes.

In my experience if i ask uber support the same thing 10 times, i'll get 3 Yes's 3 no's and 4 WTF does this have anything to do with my questions.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> How many times did you try?
> 
> I'd do it another half a dozen times and see if the answer changes.
> 
> In my experience if i ask uber support the same thing 10 times, i'll get 3 Yes's 3 no's and 4 WTF does this have anything to do with my questions.


That's probably right. I'll do it

And next trip to Miami or Tampa should include a visit to an Uber office


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

When I read the topic of this thread _"Why do people still act like we make minimum wage?"_ I was certain I was going to enter and find yet another bunch of people bee-ach-ing about how much LESS than minimum wage they actually make. Then I saw it was started by another plant and/or troll. Why is it still going 7 pages later?


----------

